# My Favourite Pub Is.....



## Eledhwen (Aug 4, 2006)

Tell us! Then when we're in your town we'll know where a true Tolkienite should go for a swift half.

Perhaps your favourite isn't your local (any port in a storm, as they say). In that case we want two pubs please; the one you would be in if you could, and the one you visit most frequently - and why, of course!

Although I have a decent pub, the Town Local, approximately thirty paces from my front door, I prefer the quarter mile walk up to Wood Street and the Five Bells - a thatched pub with cider from the wood and an open grate. I was horrified during the World Cup (soccer, to those who missed it) when it sprouted FIVE SCREENS - even the beer garden wasn't safe! Fortunately it's regained its former sanity. I also like the Cross Keys, a 1745 coaching inn with its back bar surfaced with old copper pennies; serves good plain pub grub too (the Five Bells' menu gets a bit too, well, continental).

Tolkien's old pub, the Eagle and Child still retains its charm, but it's an hour's drive away, so is only visited when I would be going to Oxford anyway.


----------



## Persephone (Aug 5, 2006)

My favorite pub is of course the one that I've had since I got here : THE WEEPING WILLOW PUB!  

But if you want to know which pub in Manila (where I'm at) is good for any Tolkienite to visit, well, we actually have a pub called THE HOBBIT HOUSE, where the servers are "little people". They serve good beer there (San Mig Lite), and there's entertainment too (Acoustic only) which is really good music. I know almost all the musicians that play there.


----------



## Halasían (Oct 9, 2006)

Of late, I been hitting up The BrickTavern in Roslyn which some may recognize from the TV show Northern Exposure. Others are the The Whistlestop and the The Taphouse, where they have the largest wall of taps I've ever seen!


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 5, 2006)

Narya said:


> we actually have a pub called THE HOBBIT HOUSE, where the servers are "little people". They serve good beer there (San Mig Lite).


I haven't drunk San Mig for over 20 years! That was on a trip to Belize; the stuff they export to the UK (like most export beers) is a low cultural joke (I can almost hear them sniggering "they think they're getting San Mig!" )


----------



## Eledhwen (Apr 16, 2007)

I tried a new pub over the weekend, the Coach and Horses at Brixworth, Northamptonshire. Best food menu I've tasted in a long while, and an excellent guest beer from Cumbria. Add the oak beamed ceiling in a village where the church has stood since 680AD, and you get the picture.


----------

